# Asus K53SV Bluetooth Problem-- (Windows 8)



## giney (Mar 27, 2013)

I have Asus K53SV Laptop. I was using Windows 7 Home Premium that came with it. The Bluetooth worked fine on it. But now I upgraded to Windows 8 Pro. Everything seems to work fine except the Bluetooth. The Windows 7 Driver (Intel ProSET wireless drivers and Atheros Bluetooth Suite) for Bluetooth cites compatibility errors when installed on windows 8. 

I frequently used the Bluetooth to transfer files from my laptop to mobile. Now I have to remove the SD card every time.

The Network Adapter in Device Manager shows AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Adapter. 

Is there any way I can use the Bluetooth with Windows 8. 

Please Help!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

giney said:


> I have Asus K53SV Laptop. I was using Windows 7 Home Premium that came with it. The Bluetooth worked fine on it. But now I upgraded to Windows 8 Pro. Everything seems to work fine except the Bluetooth. The Windows 7 Driver (Intel ProSET wireless drivers and Atheros Bluetooth Suite) for Bluetooth cites compatibility errors when installed on windows 8.
> 
> I frequently used the Bluetooth to transfer files from my laptop to mobile. Now I have to remove the SD card every time.
> 
> ...



Get the drivers that are for Win 8.


----------



## giney (Mar 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Get the drivers that are for Win 8.



ASUS has not released Drivers for Windows 8. I even e-mailed them about this.

They replied :
"Sorry, we don't officially support win8 on the notebook.
If you want to use win8, you could use Microsoft in-box drivers or drivers for similar models for a try. But we couldn't promise you they would work without any problem."


----------



## kisame (Mar 28, 2013)

I too have the same model.Windows update took care of the drivers for me.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 28, 2013)

That's the solution, get drivers. No matter Windows update or from Asus.


----------



## giney (Mar 28, 2013)

kisame said:


> I too have the same model.Windows update took care of the drivers for me.



When ever I switch on the Discovery for Bluetooth, the system hangs. Do you have Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

giney said:


> ASUS has not released Drivers for Windows 8. I even e-mailed them about this.
> 
> They replied :
> "Sorry, we don't officially support win8 on the notebook.
> If you want to use win8, you could use Microsoft in-box drivers or drivers for similar models for a try. But we couldn't promise you they would work without any problem."



Sometimes Windows Update helps and sometimes you can get the drivers from original manufacturer of that product. I mean say if you are using Realtek Audio then you can get Drivers from Realtek also. Got my point ??


----------



## giney (Mar 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Sometimes Windows Update helps and sometimes you can get the drivers from original manufacturer of that product. I mean say if you are using Realtek Audio then you can get Drivers from Realtek also. Got my point ??



But how do I find the manufacturer of my Bluetooth? 
I tried searching using Vendor and Product ID. With Product ID, it shows D-Link Adapter and in Device Manager it only shows  AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Adapter which is for wifi and bluetooth both. 

Windows Update even installs Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator and when I right click on Bluetooth icon in the tray -> "Open Setting" -> Check "Allow Bluetooth Devices to find this computer" -> Click "Apply" and as soon as I click the window goes to "Not Responding" and the cursor changes to Processing Icon and nothing happens. I have to shut the RunDLL process from Task Manager.


----------

